# Best way to break in tall boots + fit questions



## Filou (Jan 16, 2014)

It sounds like they don't fit. I've never had issues with tall boots like you describe. Usually I can comfortably wear them around the house a little bit then they get bendy enough to ride in them. I like to ride in them for a month or so before showing in new boots.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Fill a 5 gallon bucket with the hottest water you can tolerate. Put your boots on and stick your feet in the bucket until the boots are thoroughly soaked & then some. Make sure the water goes over the top of your boots and inside. Wear them all day, ride in them, squat in them, bend them every which way while you are wearing them. At the end of the day, take them off and slather a good leather dressing all over them, inside & out with your hands. Not an oil dressing but the solid kind, the heat from your hands absorbs it into the leather better. If the leather is not that unworkable Asian garbage, your boots should fit like a glove.


----------



## RidingWithRuby (Apr 18, 2019)

Filou said:


> It sounds like they don't fit. I've never had issues with tall boots like you describe. Usually I can comfortably wear them around the house a little bit then they get bendy enough to ride in them. I like to ride in them for a month or so before showing in new boots.


I have show practice later tonight, so I'm going to take them along and see what my instructor says about the fit. Thanks!


----------



## RidingWithRuby (Apr 18, 2019)

waresbear said:


> Fill a 5 gallon bucket with the hottest water you can tolerate. Put your boots on and stick your feet in the bucket until the boots are thoroughly soaked & then some. Make sure the water goes over the top of your boots and inside. Wear them all day, ride in them, squat in them, bend them every which way while you are wearing them. At the end of the day, take them off and slather a good leather dressing all over them, inside & out with your hands. Not an oil dressing but the solid kind, the heat from your hands absorbs it into the leather better. If the leather is not that unworkable Asian garbage, your boots should fit like a glove.


Thank you! This is very helpful.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

You can wear heel lift inserts if they are too tall, that might help.


----------



## RidingWithRuby (Apr 18, 2019)

updownrider said:


> You can wear heel lift inserts if they are too tall, that might help.


Thanks!


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

A very heavy buttering of my new paddock boots with Oakwood conditioner took them from "oh my god OUCH!!!" to perfectly broken in with a single treatment. Your mileage (and leather) may vary!


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

waresbear said:


> Fill a 5 gallon bucket with the hottest water you can tolerate. Put your boots on and stick your feet in the bucket until the boots are thoroughly soaked & then some. Make sure the water goes over the top of your boots and inside. Wear them all day, ride in them, squat in them, bend them every which way while you are wearing them. At the end of the day, take them off and slather a good leather dressing all over them, inside & out with your hands. Not an oil dressing but the solid kind, the heat from your hands absorbs it into the leather better. If the leather is not that unworkable Asian garbage, your boots should fit like a glove.


This is how my grandfather had us break in any all leather riding boot when we were kids. I still do it to this day.


----------



## RidingWithRuby (Apr 18, 2019)

Bought some Horseman's One Step leather cleaner + conditioner. It's a cream, everything else was a spray or oil. I ride tomorrow, should I do the bathtub + oil method tonight, or wait until I have a full day to walk around in them?


----------



## cindylou (Jun 20, 2019)

Smartpak has heel lifts that will help with the boot rubbing on the back of your knees. They're $10


----------

